

Ask HN: WTF is up with the lack of outrage about CISPA? - gringomorcego

Why is the tech community being so quiet about this issue? Is it a matter of thinking that it's in someone else's hands? That it's inevitable?<p>How do you plan on changing this? Preventing it?<p>Where is the action? I don't want to read another blog post. I want to read the surge in p2p, meshnets and encryption. But all I read here are articles written for people wanting to declare success without a profit.<p>The fuck happened to this site.
======
unimpressive
Turning HN into a CISPA war room isn't really productive.

If you have an update on the situation, submit it.

------
mtgx
I guess privacy protection is not as important as blocking websites for
people.

